# Fiat Comformatic Problem



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi
My Fiat comformatic gearbox has come up with `no gears available`.Has anyone got any pointers to what could cause it.Im thinking its an electrical problem and had an auto electrician plug in a diagnostic tool which brought up some codes but not precise enough to point to exactly where the problem is.Any ideas would be much appreciated.
John


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Isn't it cable operated in the first instance, similar to the proper gearbox? could be a mounting a bit slack as can happen on the manual shifter.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

No experience with the Comfortmatic, but when I've had a problem with my Sprintshift I found that the Mercedes commercial dealership was able to diagnose and sort out the problem very quickly and surprisingly economically.

To me, this is a time when it really does pay to go directly to the main dealer.

They have proprietary diagnostic equipment which gives them more information

Andrew


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Isn't it cable operated in the first instance, similar to the proper gearbox? could be a mounting a bit slack as can happen on the manual shifter.


The proper gear box is hydraulic


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

rayc said:


> The proper gear box is hydraulic


Hydraulic ???
The clutch release is hydraulic the standard (not comformatic) gear change is via cables.

.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Isn't it cable operated in the first instance, similar to the proper gearbox? could be a mounting a bit slack as can happen on the manual shifter.


Thank you Kev,another thing to check.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

androidGB said:


> No experience with the Comfortmatic, but when I've had a problem with my Sprintshift I found that the Mercedes commercial dealership was able to diagnose and sort out the problem very quickly and surprisingly economically.
> 
> To me, this is a time when it really does pay to go directly to the main dealer.
> 
> ...


Thank you Andrew,that is an option I am going to have to use it seems.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

I think it is hydraulic.I have found a leaking clutch master cylinder which I am looking at.
Hideous price for a new one though.:surprise:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

As rayc said earlier the actual mechanics of the gear selection is via electro hydraulics, so if you've found something leaking that could well be your problem.

Although how a leaking master cylinder would affect the gearbox operation?

.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> As rayc said earlier the actual mechanics of the gear selection is via electro hydraulics, so if you've found something leaking that could well be your problem.
> 
> Although how a leaking master cylinder would affect the gearbox operation?
> 
> .


I was referring to the clutch operation being hydraulic with the manual gearbox. The gear selection is of course mechanical. I believe that on the Comformatic there is a lot more hydraulics to operate the clutch and to select the gears.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

rayc said:


> I was referring to the clutch operation being hydraulic with the manual gearbox. The gear selection is of course mechanical. I believe that on the Comformatic there is a lot more hydraulics to operate the clutch and to select the gears.


In Kev's reply to which you referred, he appeared to me, to be suggesting a likely problem with the gear selection that is not unknown on the standard set up.

In your original reply you said "The proper gear box is hydraulic" which I misunderstood to mean you were suggesting that the gearbox operation was hydraulic, rather than the clutch operation.

I do however wonder how a leaking master cylinder could stop any gears being available, unless of course the fluid reservoir is used for box and clutch operation and the leak has allowed the level to fall below operational level.

.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If the hydraulics are unable to fully disengage the clutch then I am sure there will be an inhibitor somewhere that recognises that to ensure that no attempt is made to try and engage any gear.

Andy


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> In Kev's reply to which you referred, he appeared to me, to be suggesting a likely problem with the gear selection that is not unknown on the standard set up.
> 
> In your original reply you said "The proper gear box is hydraulic" which I misunderstood to mean you were suggesting that the gearbox operation was hydraulic, rather than the clutch operation.
> 
> ...


The gear selection is hydraulically driven on the Comformatic. The final selection is of course mechanical but there are two fluid reservoirs for the gearbox/clutch operation on the Comformatic. They are completely separate from the brake master reservoir which is shared with the clutch on the manual box


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Phew all sounds to be way too complicated to me, why not just fit a slush box and be done with it, or stay with manual.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

I replaced the clutch master cylinder and still have a problem.I can now engage gears with the 
ignition on,but when I start it I get the `no gear available` warning.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Phew all sounds to be way too complicated to me, why not just fit a slush box and be done with it, or stay with manual.


Once you have had a manual you wouldnt want to go back to a manual!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

jo662 said:


> Once you have had a manual you wouldnt want to go back to a manual!


I would, just think manuals are less issues in the long run, of course if you change your MH every 3 years or so and get a new one then it wont matter so much.

Spoke to someone whose firm runs a fleet of 25 Fiat comfortmatics, 22 of them have had problems, some very big ones.

They wouldn't have had those issues with a manual.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

jo662 said:


> I replaced the clutch master cylinder and still have a problem.I can now engage gears with the
> ignition on,but when I start it I get the `no gear available` warning.


Maybe the error code needs clearing? Graham


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

wug said:


> Maybe the error code needs clearing? Graham


Thanks for the reply,I have done that Graham.
It is an eectrical blimp Im sure,but finding it is not easy!


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Try the Fiat Forum (Ducato).......there’s some pretty knowledgeable people on there!

Mick


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

shingi said:


> Try the Fiat Forum (Ducato).......there's some pretty knowledgeable people on there!
> 
> Mick


Thanks Mick.
I have put my problem on there with no luck so far!
Some one else had the same problem last month and didnt get an answer either.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I had a look on there when I read the OP, but there was nothing concrete, there is a bit of stuff for vans, but it is mainly for cars, comfortmatic isn't a biggy on working vans, although my trial of one was curtain sider, but that was Sprinter 316.


----------

